# Marlboro Red 100 Box Mod Review :P



## Alex (22/12/14)

(Satire) Marlboro Red 100 Box Mod ReviewReview (self.electronic_cigarette)

submitted 6 hours ago by peese-of-cawffee

Okay guys, I had a chance to try out the Marlboro Red 100 Box last night. I work in a ship repair yard and didn't want to take my Sigelei 100w down into the bowels of the filthy ship we're working on. I swung by a gas station before work and noticed a reasonably affordable little box mod behind the counter for $7, and figured it would be worth a try. This box has been on the market for many decades, so I figured their product would be top notch.

Boy, was I wrong. To begin with, this mod is not very sturdy, but acceptable for the price. Little did I know that on top of the flimsy construction, this is a disposable, single use mod. For $7! It was ready for the trash by the end of my shift, huge waste of money.

Now on to the important question - how does it vape? Like shit, that's how:

Vapor Production: 2/10, could barely see the vapor, I think there was a bad connection somewhere but couldn't isolate the issue. On top of that the vapor hung around stinking everything up.

Throat hit: 3/10, would have rated it higher, but I don't want to keep feeling the throat hit when I wake up the next morning. It was more of a lunch punch than throat hit. Also led to congestion, I think they use poor quality ingredients in their juice.

Flavor: 0/10, this was the worst part. Horrible wicking, nothing but dry hits, made my lungs feel horrible. Repulsive burnt taste on the exhale. Couldn't find a solution to either problem. I think they genuinely believe their product _tastes good_.

In conclusion, **** cigarettes, guys. I'll just do without my vape for a few hours next time. I wish I hadn't even bought the cigarettes. Completely disgusting, unsatisfying, and made me feel awful. Just don't do it, you'll regret it. I thought this "review" might bring a chuckle to some of my fellow vapers and remind a few of you why we quit smoking. Happy vaping, guys!

Edit: Picture added

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 7 | Useful 1


----------



## Riddle (22/12/14)

While reading through this, I realised something... Only a vaper will understand this. Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Ollie (22/12/14)

This is an awesome little piece!

**** Cigarettes! lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (22/12/14)

i couldnt help but laugh while reading this one @Alex 
very useful information to those looking to satisfy a craving and forced to by a disposable.
thanks for the info and as always an interesting find

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (22/12/14)

So what does the device look like. I've searched, but can't find anything on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (22/12/14)

zadiac said:


> So what does the device look like. I've searched, but can't find anything on it.


I think he is describing a normal Marlboro tobacco cigarette, but describes it from a vaper's perspective.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (22/12/14)

Hahahaha......ok. Silly me. I'm so into the vaping thing that I didn't even consider that he was talking about cigarettes......lol
Also, didn't read the whole first post (sorry Alex) so didn't catch the joke of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Ollie (22/12/14)

zadiac said:


> Hahahaha......ok. Silly me. I'm so into the vaping thing that I didn't even consider that he was talking about cigarettes......lol



Dude, I only realized half way through the post that he was talking about cigarettes! Lol


Sent from my brick using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt (22/12/14)

I didnt even realise he was talking about analogs until you okes brought it up....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cat (22/12/14)

i don't mind admitting, and after i read today what someone said about the taste of cigarettes if you break down and smoke one...i solved that problem by buying pipe tobacco. Even before i started vaping (in May) i hought about buying a packet of Boxer, to keep for emergencies when i ran out of cigarettes and i didn't want to go to the gas station, or Checkers to buy a carton. (i always kept a pack in the car but there were a couple times that failed, i forgot to replace it.) So then i wanted to make NET with Boxer. i did, but i also smoked a lot of it. (More bite than flavour, like some reviews i read said.) Then i got more into the NETs. Now i have Borkum Riff Vanilla Cavendish to try - just waiting for more PG - and i find it much better for smoking than Boxer and Rum & Maple. Rum & Maple doesn't work well in 'skyfs'.
So maybe once every 3 days or so i smoke one. Like first thing in the morning when i find the clearo is empty. Definitely, the pipe tobaccos don't have all the additives that cigarettes do. (i feel a bit pissed about what all they put in cigarettes. i knew, but i didn't know just how bad it is.) i don't get any phlegm or any of those symptoms that i'd notice with one or cigarettes. But this wouldn't work for you if you smoked light cigarettes, or Stuyvesant or B&H and so on. i never did, i never liked them, i always smoked Lexington, Princeton, Texan and so on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (22/12/14)

The real problem I had with this specific box mod, Is it doesn't even come with a fire button... you have to get that separately as well. and it doesn't even work if there is a breeze.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------

